# They cracked me up!



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bailey and Simba, turned one in January, and one of their bad habits is; to sit at the sliding glass, or front door and bark at anything that moves. Watching "Dog Whisper" I thought it was time to break this habit of theirs. The method was, when they barked, to take them away from the door, and put them in their pen. After they quiet down, you allow them to go back to the door. As soon as they bark again, you take them back to their pen, etc., etc. So here I go and as soon as they barked, off to the pen they went. I did this three times. The fourth time they ran to the door, barked, and when they saw me, they ran and got in their pens themselves. I lost it and laughed until I had tears coming out, esp. when they repeated it. They ran to the door, barked and ran and got in the pen again!!! It was so dang cute, but now what?? Any suggestions? They keep me laughing!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL! They are smart aren't they?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

That is too funny!! Call the Dog Whisperer?! :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe, that is SO cute. These guys are SO smart! Seems like they were able to outwit Cesar. I would give him a call!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

OMG, that is so funny. I always wonder what you do when the "cure" backfires in that sort of fashion. My hunch would be keep trying because I bet in next couple of tries they will figure out what it is you really want, if they ran back to their pens after only 4 tries. Smart! 

Alternately, and this is just from watching Victoria Stillwell on animal planet, maybe if you can distract them long enough to stop barking - stand in front of them to put their attention on you, then treat when they are quiet for a few seconds so they know if they are in front of the window and quiet, this is a good thing? Then if they bark, close the blinds so they can't look out? Open them a bit and if they bark, close them again. She did something like that in a car with some big great danes that would bark at everything while driving and it worked.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol...good dogs 
I agree..just keep it up and they'll figure it out


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ound:ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is soooooooooooo funny! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's hysterical! I'd email him and tell him, maybe you'll wind up on TV! 

We have the same problem with Scooter barking at the front door. Can't cover it as it's the sidelights next to the door and they're at his level. He barks at EVERYTHING out there! He loves it when he can see the kids waiting for the bus and when they get home in the afternoon. I'm trying to stop him from barking but it isn't working very well. He's nowhere near as smart as Bailey & Simba though!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

ound: This is how my training ends up as well.
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhhh. this had me grinning from ear to ear (GFETE)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, is there anything smarter than a Hav? Yep! Two Havs! ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

ound:ound: Of course looking at your Avatar.....look at the faces on those little imps!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

FUNNY story! Thanks for the laugh this morning.
These guys are just too smart for their own good....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> OMG, that is so funny. I always wonder what you do when the "cure" backfires in that sort of fashion. My hunch would be keep trying because I bet in next couple of tries they will figure out what it is you really want, if they ran back to their pens after only 4 tries. Smart!
> 
> Alternately, and this is just from watching Victoria Stillwell on animal planet, maybe if you can distract them long enough to stop barking - stand in front of them to put their attention on you, then treat when they are quiet for a few seconds so they know if they are in front of the window and quiet, this is a good thing? Then if they bark, close the blinds so they can't look out? Open them a bit and if they bark, close them again. She did something like that in a car with some big great danes that would bark at everything while driving and it worked.


I remember this episode, very smart suggestion....try it out and see if it works and let us know.

I am also working on the barking.....it is getting quieter....Dexter starts off with a low growl and I try to catch the barking early, so I can distract him.

It's working, just a everyday training all the time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Obviously sometimes the consequences are just worth it !!! A little time out in the pen versus not being able to resist something worth barking about. Too cute.

I have a barker too. Right now I am using clicker/treat. I tell her to shhhh !!! When she stops even for a second to make eye contact with me, I click/treat and say shhh. Some times the treat is worth it, sometimes not. It's not perfect but we are making some progress. One thing I read was to be fair...the door bell ringing or a squirrel out in the yard is worth more barks than a leave blowing in the neighbor's yard 5 houses down.


----------

